# Versailles Indiana swap



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 7, 2022)

Coming up on the 17th


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 13, 2022)

bump it up...


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 15, 2022)

Nice show.
Great hosts.


----------

